# New to us Nathan lamb saddle



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Nathan Lamb made very good Saddles, he sold the company about 8-9 years ago to another Saddle Maker who carried on the tradition of making very good Saddles, the Company was called Lamb Saddlery, but 2-3 years ago that guy quit making Saddles, unfortunately 


.


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

I like to use Ko-Cho-Line leather dressing on those cracks, not oil. Ko-Cho-Line is sold in a can. It's like Vaseline for leather. It does a wonderful job of smoothing down "hangnails," much better than oil. Helps prevent mold, as well.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Be sure to use stirrup hobbles above the stirrups for safety sake. You'll have to move the fenders up to make room at the bottom. If they won't move, pm me k and I'll advise you on how to do this.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I have an older one similar to yours. Got it on eBay for $250. Really good construction and it fit Rick well. The stirrups and position are nice, deep seat, only around 25 pounds which is great for the trails and awesome for a solid leather saddle. Unfortunately it doesn't fit my hiney well... I only cruised the yard in it.

Good find!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

It got saddle soaped today, not sure what brand, but it cleaned up nicely. I'll look into the ko-cho. 
We do have hobbles on, we were ajdusting the stirrups when the picture was taken. Kinda spur of the moment picture. But thank you for being willing to help. 
It's one of few saddles we've found that fits his wide back. He also has a huge shoulder, which forces the saddle to be positioned back some. Luckily, he's long backed, so that's less of a problem. 
The saddle is for our daughter to use. Again, it has hard to come by adult fenders and a small seat. She's very slim, but very tall, 13.5" seat and adult fenders. On a wide tree, don't find them everyday! Lol. 
Her other saddle we had custom made for the same reason. She has admitted that she likes this saddle better then her custom made corriente.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

for years I had a Nathan Lamb roping saddle. It was stolen out of the back of my truck at a Dairy Queen outside of Van Vleck, Tx. If I ever find that sundaybeach.......


----------

